# New XDs



## Lumberjack98 (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my XD 9 Service.


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

I own two XD's. It's a great gun. I really like the .40 cal round... that's what has me lusting after a new XD-45. I'll be waiting for the 45 ACP Tactical, hopefully in Bi-tone. We'll see. If they begin increasing the price, like Beretta has done with the PX-4, I may just pull the trigger and get a 1911 or Beretta Vertec.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Lon . Not trying to start a cal. war. But can you tell me what you like about the 40S&W I had one recoil more than my 45auto and a lighter smaller round. The 45 will do everything the 40 does. Now if I drop a 45 down to a 165 to 185 gr at 1000 + FPS I told its not a good self defense round lack of penteration, ect. Yet that you basic 40 cal area
.I would rather have a 9mm . I sorry I just can't see the purpose I sold mine after 2 boxes.


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi michael t,

I guess you have me stumped. I don't think I could pin down any one specific thing about the .40cal round that I like. I probably should have just said that I really like shooting my .40cal XD, thus, causing me to want to try the XD-45 ACP. I'm not one to really get into all of the ballistics talk... I don't have enough experience for that. But again, I certainly would not mind adding a .45 to my little collection.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Here is a XD .45 ACP lover checking in. Got mine the week of
Christmas 2005, as the first one too land in Bama'Land.


----------



## Skirmisher (May 12, 2006)

My XD40 is the most fun gun to shoot I own. With 180gr. Blazer Brass, there is almost no recoil.


----------



## Skirmisher (May 12, 2006)

Found an XD45 ACP tactical 5" yesterday and darn if it didn't follow me home. It now joins my XD9 and XD40. :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I've been eyeing the XD's since I started looking to purchase my first gun. I decided on the USP-C 9mm Stainless, and I love it. I still would like to purchase a .45 gun in the near future. Whether that will be something like the XD series, or a gung-ho 1911....well that will remain to be seen. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Method said:


> I've been eyeing the XD's since I started looking to purchase my first gun. I decided on the USP-C 9mm Stainless, and I love it. I still would like to purchase a .45 gun in the near future. Whether that will be something like the XD series, or a gung-ho 1911....well that will remain to be seen. :-D


Did the USPc come in unblimished? Everything looks ok?


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Method said:
> 
> 
> > I've been eyeing the XD's since I started looking to purchase my first gun. I decided on the USP-C 9mm Stainless, and I love it. I still would like to purchase a .45 gun in the near future. Whether that will be something like the XD series, or a gung-ho 1911....well that will remain to be seen. :-D
> ...


OOOO boy is it BEEEAUTIFL! :-D It came NIB, manufactured in 2004, original sealed shell casing, all the normal goodies plus some extras from CDNN. I couldn't believe it, but I'm so glad I took the chance. I'll post some pics as soon as I can. 8)


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Michael t, I don't want to start an agrument, but you asked about the good points of the .40 S&W.

Well, based on Ballistics from Winchester:

.45 ACP
185grain Silvertip HP = 1000FPS and 411ft-lbs.
230grain Supreme T-series = 880FPS and 396ft-lbs

.40 S&W
155grain Silvertip HP = 1205fps and 500ft-lbs
180grain Supreme T-series = 1010FPS and 408ft-lbs.

I am not an expert on stopping power, however I must say the .40 S&W does have impressive energy, unfortunately it is throwing a smaller chunk of lead. The .40 S&W should also penetrate deeper to reach the vital organs. How much penertation is enough, how much is too much? Is the bigger (.051" bigger) hole of the .45 ACP going to increase it's stopping power dramatically?

I won't try to claim that either round truely does have more stopping power than the other, 'cause I imagine actually figureing that out is a pretty complex process. Based on the energy of the bullets, I doubt there is very much difference in stopping power of the two rounds.

The main reason I like the .40 S&W is because it is essentially right between the 9mm and .45 ACP. The magazine capacity of the .40 S&W can be made higher than the .45 ACP while keeping a smaller grip. The stopping power of the .40 S&W is most likely better than the 9mm and very close to the stopping power of the .45 ACP.

L J


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*XD 45 ACP....*

*....have had it for 2 weeks now....have 250 flawless rounds through it...unlike 1911's, there is not much in the way of customizing/personalizing the pistol...I am waiting for a DGR solid stainless steel guide rod with an appropriate spring to be finalized and available from Don's Guide Rods...I don't care for the 2 piece captured guide rod that comes with the pistol...in time, I'm sure someone will come up with a "Butt Plug" to cover the Glock like hole/space on the base of the grip. Other than that, it's the best parts of Glock, the 1911, and a Sig Sauer all wrapped up in a well made Croation pistol marketed by SA.*


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I had my XD-40 at the range a couple of weeks ago. I shot 200 rounds of Federal 180 grain S&W. I couldn't believe the recoil.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

To my hands, the XD45ACP Tactical (maybe 1500 rounds through it) has only a smidge less recoil than my XD40 Service (maybe 4000 rounds). Neither are what i'd call unmanagable or even unpleasant.

Look over here for some interesting data. For me, i'd be choosing that 185gr Remington +P JHP for the .45 and the 155gr SGD for the .40. Great expansion with good penetration. If you want penetration, shoot hardball. Or use a rifle.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure how I am listed as the guy starting this thread, when I am not the first poster 

Anyway, I have been tempted to buy an XD many times. I am sure I will eventually get one.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I had a XD 40, good pistol, no problems excet rust.Traded it for a 6" GP 100 357.I kept my Glock 22 40, liked it more than the XD. As far a 45's,really like my Ruger P90 and P345.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Not sure how I am listed as the guy starting this thread, when I am not the first poster
> 
> Anyway, I have been tempted to buy an XD many times. I am sure I will eventually get one.


Something fishy is going on. I have to login twice just to get logged on. When I do get logged on, and I got to "view post since last visit", it says "no post met your criteria" which is not true cause I've then gone to "view my post" and I've seen responses. Don't know if it's just me, but I did a registry sweep, degrag, disk clean, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Method said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how I am listed as the guy starting this thread, when I am not the first poster
> ...


If U keep having problems, send JS a message. He is the admin.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

I've been installing security scripts all night... it may have something to with that...

Trying to beat the spam post before they start up...


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> I've been installing security scripts all night... it may have something to with that...
> 
> Trying to beat the spam post before they start up...


roger roger. 8)


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*XD's*

I have a XD45 ACP Tactical. I'm waiting for my new 9mm Tactical to arrive.Hopefully it will come this week. Next it's a XD40 Tactical. Then what?


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have a XD40 service. I "need" the XD45 and probably a XD40 sc. What the heck I might as well get one of each. I love these guns.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I had an XD40, it was okay, but for the money, I'll stick with my P series Rugers.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Dragon said:


> I have a XD40 service. I "need" the XD45 and probably a XD40 sc. What the heck I might as well get one of each. I love these guns.


This last week I picked up the XD40sc and XD45 and love them both.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I am so jealous! I have shot the XD40sc and all I could say when I was done was WOW! It was just as accurate as the bigger version and the recoil was not any worse. I have not had the pleasure of shooting the XD45 yet but I'm sure I will love it too.


----------

